# Dungeon Keeper 2 (Grafikproblem?)



## G-Protector (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab auch ein Problem mit meinem Dungeon Keeper 2, und zwar:

Wenn ich es starte, also z.B.: Doppelklick am Desktop auf das DKII Symbol, kommt ein schwarzer Blackscreen (ca. 5 Sekunden lang), und dann kehre ich wieder zu Windows (zum Desktop) zurück. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?! Ich habe dieses Problem schon seit fast einem halben Jahr!

Danke schonmal für's Lesen...


----------



## Pardon_Me (14. Februar 2004)

ich hab das speiel noch nie gespielt und kann daher über genau das problem nichts sagen, aber das problem an sich klingt sehr nach einem auflösungs-problem, hast dus schon mit verschiedenen auflösungen probiert?
das wäre eine möglichkeit...


----------



## G-Protector (14. Februar 2004)

Danke für deine Antwort ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja, hab es mit allen Auflösungen probiert... Hab auch probiert auf 16-Bit zu stellen, leider auch ohne Erfolg... wäre aber echt nett wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wo ich mir den neuesten Treiber für die Grafikkarte: nVidia Riva TNT2 (Model 64*) herunterladen kann?

* falls ihr die Modelnummer braucht...

danke schonmal für's lesen...


----------



## server (14. Februar 2004)

für treiber allgemein schau einfach unter
www.treiber.de 
dort findest du für fast alle geräte, unter anderem auch grafikkarten, treiber.

es kann aber auch sein, falls es sich um eine kopie des spieles handelt, dass das spiel erkennt, dass eine falsche CD im Laufwerk ist und dadurch gleich wieder aussteigt.

hat das spiel schon mal funktioniert auf deinem rechner?


----------



## G-Protector (14. Februar 2004)

Ja, es ist Original, und ja, es jat früher funktioniert. Aber jetzt auf einmal (seit ca. einem halben Jahr) geht es nicht mehr


----------



## server (14. Februar 2004)

schon mal neu installiert?


----------



## G-Protector (14. Februar 2004)

Na klar, und zwar mehrmals, ich glaube es liegt an D3D bzw. OpenGL... hab nämlich grad eben den wahrscheinlich "neuesten" nVidia Treiber installiert, und trotzdem geht es nicht... ich werde langsam histerisch...


----------



## Carndret (15. Februar 2004)

Hast du das Spiel auch vollständig gepatcht? Nach diesem Forumsbeitrag soll es die Lösung für das Problem sein. Versuch einfach mal...
(11. Eintrag bei google -> "dungeon keeper 2 schwarzer bildschirm")


----------



## G-Protector (17. Februar 2004)

Okay, danke, ich guck mal, wenns was neues gibt melde ich mich.
mfg Josip


----------

